# Property in libertarian / anarcho-capitalist gulch for sale.



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

One of the members of The Gulch I founded is selling out to take a huge profit. I knew I should have bought that other piece myself, instead of offering it to him. :doh: This is probably out of the price range of most regular members, and I hate advertising it in public but want to use every option to get a _good_ homesteading/libertarian/anarchist/individualist neighbor. I've spoken to the current owner, and the Realtor and have gave them notice I will submarine any attempt to a sale with a statist (as was agreed when I offered it).  Here are the facts. 15 Acres, creek full length of property, maintained road into parcel, power on property, several building sites. Sewer might be a problem because of extremely high water table, well should be cheap. He is asking $225,000 (almost 10X) what he paid. 1.5 miles outside Philipsburg MT, aprx. 10 acres gently sloping bottom land, aprx. 5 acres mixed Lodgepole pine/Douglas Fir. Property was partially logged in the '80's

...and the best part; you could be my neighbor, and a member of a Gulch.

Here are some pictures of (my) property right uphill from it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Incredible photos/land. Good luck on finding your like minded neighbor.

Angie


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> Incredible photos/land. Good luck on finding your like minded neighbor.
> 
> Angie



angie, you are just plain-old-nicer-than-me. lol!!


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

marvella said:


> angie, you are just plain-old-nicer-than-me. lol!!


Was I out of order, or do you just not like libertarians/me/gulching?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Prometheus - I just think not all agree with your thinking, but your post was just fine.

Angie


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> Prometheus - I just think not all agree with your thinking, but your post was just fine.
> 
> Angie



Thanks. I find it funny when people don't agree with libertarianism / anarcho-capitalism, since it is really nothing more than the old fashioned "code of the west" rule Mind your own business, and unless someone asks for help, leave him/her Alone. 


I don't hold to people who feel they have their life sorted out to the point they have a right to tell me how to live mine.







[insert one of many relevant bible scriptures here for the religious]

This is probably the wrong section for my mini-rant.[sup]TM[/sup] I wish I had the time to find the right section to start a thread about this.


----------



## Klapton (Mar 9, 2008)

I am a libertarian (minarchist), and am fascinated by your post. I was unaware of "gulching" as something that people are actually doing in America. So, I thank you for giving me something new to learn about.

I'm afraid that the asking price of this property is only within my reach if I was to take on a 30-year mortgage, which I'm hoping to avoid when I build my next home.

I would be very interested to learn more about your community, and even more interested if you knew of any like it in western Washington state. Please send me a private message if you are interested in sharing any more info about gulching in general, your gulch community, or other communities you might know about.


----------



## jasper (Aug 28, 2006)

Klapton said:


> I am a libertarian (minarchist), and am fascinated by your post. I was unaware of "gulching" as something that people are actually doing in America. So, I thank you for giving me something new to learn about.
> 
> I'm afraid that the asking price of this property is only within my reach if I was to take on a 30-year mortgage, which I'm hoping to avoid when I build my next home.
> 
> I would be very interested to learn more about your community, and even more interested if you knew of any like it in western Washington state. Please send me a private message if you are interested in sharing any more info about gulching in general, your gulch community, or other communities you might know about.


as a result of this thread i started investigating gulching as well. i actually like the concept very much but seems its not too easy to find people practicing this lifestyle. they tend to stay under the radar, which i also admire.

i would be most grateful to find such a community in wnc, va, eastern tn doing likewise.


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

Not much is made public about The Gulch. I have heard rumors of one in Washington, no idea of location. I know of one in Kentucky but I won't disclose any of their information, just as I wouldn't have publicly spoke of ours if it wasn't so important. You might consider checking this anarchist forum whose purpose is to bring together possible gulchers. http://www.getyourhandsdirty.net/ The most active members are members of our "Greater" Gulch and residents of Montana, though there are some members from NH, AZ, WA, OR, KY, NC and elsewhere.


----------



## jasper (Aug 28, 2006)

thank you so very much for even the smallest of info, i will check that out.


----------



## moontime (Feb 24, 2008)

jasper said:


> i would be most grateful to find such a community in wnc, va, eastern tn doing likewise.


Me too as I live in NC and am currently looking for land. If I could afford it I would hop on that Montana property in a heartbeat. Gorgeous place you have there. How awesome to have like-minded Libertarian neighbors!


----------



## Mydnight (Feb 1, 2008)

I wish i could, but that would require too much money!!


----------



## JennDBass (Sep 20, 2004)

Libertarian, homesteaders, friendly... We can't afford more than 100k... So maybe if he ever comes down in price!!! WAY DOWN!!!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Looks like high country -- what is your growing season like?


----------



## stoneunhenged (Sep 22, 2007)

I have a home in Montana. The growing season for vegetables spans the entire July 4th weekend. 

It snowed this week.

Never heard of gulching before. But, cool concept. Good luck firebringer.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

15 Acres, creek full length of property, maintained road into parcel, power on property, several building sites. [10 acres gently sloping bottom land, 5 acres mixed Lodgepole pine/Douglas Fir.]

For $225,000



I am way too libertarian to pay that high a price per acre.

Riverfrontage forest goes for $900/acre around here.


----------



## Klapton (Mar 9, 2008)

Well... the guy selling it lost the "anarcho" part of "anarcho-capitalism" and thinks he can make a 1000% profit. He missed the housing / real estate bubble by a year or so - unfortunately for him.

I hope for Prometheus and the rest of the gulchers there that this guy doesn't get anything close to what he's asking.


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

stoneunhenged said:


> I have a home in Montana. The growing season for vegetables spans the entire July 4th weekend.
> 
> It snowed this week.
> 
> Never heard of gulching before. But, cool concept. Good luck firebringer.



Hey I've got radishes sprouting.  In The Gulch our guaranteed frost free days are around 60, most years you are really lucky to get 100. Yup, really dang short.

There hasn't been much interest general or otherwise on the parcel. We (the rest of the anarchists) have a theory that he doesn't really want to sell it but his girlfriend does and he is just making her happy.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

What a beautiful place Prometheus! I hope you find you a good neighbor


----------



## woodsrunner (Nov 28, 2003)

prometheus;

You have a PM. Not about your land. I'll make my stand where I am for now.

It's an invite to a like minded forum. You can list your property there too.

BTW I sometimes sign my screen name as

Ragnar Danneskjold


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

woodsrunner said:


> prometheus;
> 
> You have a PM. Not about your land. I'll make my stand where I am for now.
> 
> ...



I sometimes use John Galt. :nana: Tag, you have a PM now.


----------

